# Reccs for "Single Note" FOs



## LilianNoir (Apr 8, 2019)

I've done a lot of researching, website combing, cart adding (and deleting) and even with the FO review spreadsheet I'm having a hell of a time finding the best avenue for what I'm looking for.

What are your recommendations for companies and brands for "single note" fragrance oils? 

I'm interested in creating my own scent combinations, so things like the "Type" scents and such don't interest me. I'd rather combine a few FO's and EOs to make my own. There's so many options spread across so many vendors though, it's daunting. I don't really want to have to order from 4 different vendors to make one idea happen. I don't have any FO's yet since I'm just starting so I'm also looking to start building my scent library.

I'm looking for stuff like "leather", "tea", "vanilla", "smoke", oakmoss...things that can't be done as an EO (including certain florals and resins). 

Wellington seemed to have a lot of good options at a low price but it seemed...too low, and I saw some not great reviews on here from them. I'm afraid to make a huge order with a supplier and find I hate them all too. 

so... what are your suggestions? What do you think is the best place to find a lot of single (or simple blends like frankincense and myrrh, or patchouli and cedar) type scents?


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 8, 2019)

I found that Brambleberry has a lot of single note fragrance oils. Unfortunately they don't do sample sizes.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 8, 2019)

I don't know if you'll be able to find a one-stop-shop for all your single-note FO's-  at least I haven't been able to so far in my 14 years of buying FOs- every vendor seems to have their hits and misses, but I've found *Sweetcakes* to have quite a handful of some amazingly realistic single note FOs, such as their True Rose, Orange Blossom, Blueberry, Blackberry , Grapefruit, Hyacinth, Jasmine, Lilac, Lily of the Valley, Mandarin Orange, Peony Petals. And although I haven't tried this particular one myself, I hear their Amber is spot on, too.

*Daystar* has some, too, such their Blooming Violet (a realistic Parma violet scent), Black Tea, Milk Sugar Kisses (a sweetened condensed milk scent), and although I haven't tried it, their Saddle Shop is supposed to be a good leather FO.

The best realistic vanilla extract FO I've ever used is Vanilla Extract from *Bitter Creek* They also have a really good Cedar (Cedar Wood FO).


IrishLass


----------



## LilianNoir (Apr 8, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> I don't know if you'll be able to find a one-stop-shop for all your single-note FO's-  at least I haven't been able to so far in my 14 years of buying FOs- every vendor seems to have their hits and misses, but I've found *Sweetcakes* to have quite a handful of some amazingly realistic single note FOs, such as their True Rose, Orange Blossom, Blueberry, Blackberry , Grapefruit, Hyacinth, Jasmine, Lilac, Lily of the Valley, Mandarin Orange, Peony Petals. And although I haven't tried this particular one myself, I hear their Amber is spot on, too.
> 
> *Daystar* has some, too, such their Blooming Violet (a realistic Parma violet scent), Black Tea, Milk Sugar Kisses (a sweetened condensed milk scent), and although I haven't tried it, their Saddle Shop is supposed to be a good leather FO.
> 
> ...


This is a great place to start though! I'd never even heard of Daystar. Going to comb through their site now. Thank you!


----------



## steffamarie (Apr 8, 2019)

WSP has their Fragrance Formulator line. I haven’t tried it so I don’t know how it performs but they have lots of notes.


----------



## Cellador (Apr 8, 2019)

I second Sweetcakes. I bought several "blender" FOs from them and they are of great quality.
I also have the Fragrance Formulator series from WSP and many of their scents are good. I can't say that I would buy the whole set again but the lavender smells like lavender, the lemon like lemon, etc. (except for the coconut- it smelled horrid!).


----------



## steffamarie (Apr 8, 2019)

Cellador said:


> I second Sweetcakes. I bought several "blender" FOs from them and they are of great quality.
> I also have the Fragrance Formulator series from WSP and many of their scents are good. I can't say that I would buy the whole set again but the lavender smells like lavender, the lemon like lemon, etc. (except for the coconut- it smelled horrid!).



The snozzberries smell like snozzberries? [emoji12] I’ve considered buying a few of their FFs before. Anything other than coconut that smelled really not right to you?


----------



## Cellador (Apr 9, 2019)

steffamarie said:


> The snozzberries smell like snozzberries? [emoji12] I’ve considered buying a few of their FFs before. Anything other than coconut that smelled really not right to you?


Oh, yes! I forgot all about the snozzberries! Lol 
Most of it is pretty spot-on. The florals (sweet floral, clean floral, green floral, etc) smell pretty synthetic on their own- you really need some of the recommended blender scents for those. The best of the bunch is their foodie & fruit scents (except the coconut). I love the Sugared, Spice,  and Nut scents.


----------



## LilianNoir (Apr 9, 2019)

I keep looking at that line. I guess that is a good place to start!


----------



## Rune (Apr 10, 2019)

I just remembered this thread, and I know a link to a site where you can find a huge array of single notes. Not too cheap, but here it is: 

https://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/c-55-fragrance-oils.aspx

They are probably high quality, since they are made for perfumers. If you search for shops that sell ingredients for making perfume, I think you can find other shops as well.


----------



## Rune (Apr 10, 2019)

And here is their premium selection: https://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/c-246-premium-fragrance-oils-phthalate-free.aspx


----------



## LilianNoir (Apr 10, 2019)

Rune said:


> I just remembered this thread, and I know a link to a site where you can find a huge array of single notes. Not too cheap, but here it is:
> 
> https://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/c-55-fragrance-oils.aspx
> 
> They are probably high quality, since they are made for perfumers. If you search for shops that sell ingredients for making perfume, I think you can find other shops as well.



OhmyGoodness.
First of all, THANK YOU. That link is perfect. I actually knew about Perfumer's Apprentice but I didn't realize(or forgot) that they had fragrance oils. I had initially looked at them, but I didn't want to use expense perfume aroma chemicals and components, since I didn't know how they'd hold up to CP or HP. That fragrance oil list is perfect, and honestly, not TOO bad for the smaller amounts.


----------

